# Little Bullnose Plane question



## jeff100 (Nov 20, 2019)

I had this little plane for awhile now and never used it much. Figured I'd put it along with a bunch of other stuff up for sale and this one immediately got 10x more interest than any of the others. Made me think they new something I didn't...

Iron has "Stanley Rule and Level Co." on it.

From looking around this is one of the earlier models, maybe you just don't see that many bullnose planes anymore? Why the crazy amount of interest in it?


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

Stanley #75 Bull Nose plane? There are a few listed on ebay, and I picked up a nice one a few weeks ago. Works fairly well in a rabbet joint at removing small amounts of material.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

People go absolutely insane over the weirdest thing. In this case, im guessing theres some rarity, it looks like thats a plane that originall had very low demand, meaning small numbers were probably produced, meaning small numbers survived to the present, meaning rarity, meaning a weir value being placed on them by collectors. Im probably being entirely too cynical about this. 

Dont think too much about it. Enjoy getting a better price than expected, let the buyer be happy and buy a tool youll actually use with the money


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Have one, don't see it as a real useful tool. I've never used it except to try it out.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

The Stanley #75 bullnose plane is often mistaken for a real plane. Generally, for a rebate/rabbet or shoulder plane. It is perhaps the worst plane Stanley ever produced. The mouth is huge, and you will impale your hand on the blade when you attempt to hold it. At its most useful, it removes paint from window ledges. 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The small bull nose plane shown here .....*



Derek Cohen said:


> The Stanley #75 bullnose plane is often mistaken for a real plane. Generally, for a rebate/rabbet or shoulder plane. It is perhaps the worst plane Stanley ever produced. The mouth is huge, and you will impale your hand on the blade when you attempt to hold it. At its most useful, it removes paint from window ledges.
> 
> Regards from Perth
> 
> Derek



Of course it is not used as a "real plane", it's too short. It is as you say, made for cleaning up a rabbet that was chiseled by hand. I have at two Stanley bullnose planes, not sure if they are 75's, but they are rarely used. I don't know if they are the "worst plane Stanley ever" made but they definitely have a limited application. If set too deep, it will catch and stop abruptly. A lower blade angle would help with that. :|
https://eaiainfo.org/2015/06/10/stanleys-75-bull-nose-rabbet-planes-from-the-model-shop/


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

If one really wants a bullnose plane - and I have never found a use fir one. Much prefer just using a chisel after a shoulder plane - then the Stanley #90 is preferred. This one can also double as a chisel plane.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

I find the combination of a cranked paring chisel and a Stanley No 90 to be really effective.I have picked up one of those really basic Stanleys and would never own or use such a thing having used the better version.The Record 077 is another good bullnose,but never,ever,let it fall off the bench because it is likely to break and be ruined.


----------

